# roost



## andrewsc (Oct 10, 2013)

my girls are aprox. 8 weeks old . they wont roost, they still huddle in a corner. is this normal and will the y roosy as they get a little older?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep! Put staggered roosts in for them that are easy to jump up on. They will get the idea.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I have 2, 4 year old hens that still don't roost we have a stand in there with a top shelf and a bottom shelf, they sleep on the bottom shelf. But you need what I call a short roost for them and a medium one for when they decide to start checking out going higher.


----------

